# Advice on adding shrimps



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all, I recently lost my Blue Lobster to a bad molt and am now looking to replace him with a grouping of shrimps instead. I'm thinking Red Cherry Shrimp or possibly Amano or others. I'd like to stay away from Ghost shrimp if at all possible. My main concern is the risk from other tank-mates. This is my current stocking:
1 Pink Kissing Gourami
1 Pearl Ggourami
1 Opaline Gourami
1 Snakeskin Gourami
1 Turquoise Rainbow
2 Australian Rainbow
1 Bosmati Rainbow
2 Golden Wonder Killi's
2 Golden Wonder Killi Fry (will eventually be in a different tank)
1 Sail-fin spotted Pleco


The tank is a 46 Gal Bow-front. It has a Fluval 305 canister filter installed. It is well planted with silk/plastic plants with large rocks and small gravel for substrate. Temps are kept around 75*. I also have 2 air-stones running off a new Fluval Air pump and LED lighting with moonlight capability. 

So will I be able to house a small group of shrimp in this tank? If so what types are recommended? Anything I should be aware of?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Gouramis - especially the larger ones like the kissing gourami - really aren't compatible with shrimp. Neocardinas (cherry shrimp, rili shrimp, pearls, snowball, etc) only get like 1" long and would make a tastey snack. Amanos get larger, but I've heard of them being killed by fish as small as guppies. If you're going to keep shrimp and fish together, the fish really need to be small peaceful fish like neons or white clouds.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

The Red's will be great snacks for all the fish in your tank. It's possible if enough hiding spots/coverage and large adult Reds were added, they might survive. But be aware, if the fish can get them in their mouth, they will eat them.

Ghost shrimp get larger than RCS, so they may have a better chance. 

I've had both shrimp in with fish. Over time the shrimp slowly disappear.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

don't know about the Gouramis....but my turquoise rainbowfish and Bolivian Ram have taken a large chunk out of my RCS population. My amano shrimp have done great and have not been messed with at all but they are a lot bigger.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Amano shrimp would be your best bet. Get large 2" specimens and provide hiding places... They will likely be ok. I have a few in my angelfish/ram/apistogramma tank and they do just fine... They tend to only come completely out in the open at night, though. 

Either way, it's a gamble. At least amanos are cheap. Heh.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Me personally, I would only put in adult amano shrimp. They would most likely be okay. I have a few customers that purposefully put in large amounts of red cherry so they will reproduce in larger qty's. So the reproducing of new shrimp keeps up with any shrimp that get ate! 

Good Luck in whatever you choose.


----------

